
How did Escher do it? - icey
http://www.ams.org/samplings/feature-column/fcarc-circle-limit
======
hyperlogic
M. C. Escher is a genius. I was so inspired by his Circle Limit drawings, that
I've been working on an iPhone puzzle game.

Early Prototype Here: www.circull.com

The math isn't that difficult to understand. Circle inversions are analogous
to reflections about a line in 2d Euclidian geometry. It's fun stuff.

------
chancho
See also <http://escherdroste.math.leidenuniv.nl/>

